# Hiring Machine Operators, Plow Sub Contractors and Snow Removal Technicians



## allseasonsnj (Apr 12, 2014)

Seeking multiple seasonal employees in Northern NJ, Morris, Sussex, Warren, and Union counties. Experience a plus but not necessary.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

allseasonsnj;1841097 said:


> Seeking multiple seasonal employees in Northern NJ, Morris, Sussex, Warren, and Union counties. Experience a plus but not necessary.


Quick question, what is a Snow Removal Technician?

Thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Vaughn Schultz;1841314 said:


> Quick question, what is a Snow Removal Technician?
> 
> Thanks


Shoveler. :laughing:


----------



## Ericf29 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am very interested. Please contact me [email protected]


----------

